# Etna Marathon - The race around volcano Etna



## MtbEtnaBiker (May 6, 2012)

MILO (CT) Italy - September 23, 2012
3D Google map, map, altimetry, gps track and other info Etna Marathon

An involontary spot to Etna Marathon. The exciting single track in the video is is a small part of the race circuit.

Sicily On A Shoestring. Bernard Kerr rides the land of the Godfather. episode 1. on Vimeo


----------



## MtbEtnaBiker (May 6, 2012)

*Promo video for Etna Marathon 2012*

MILO (Catania - Italy) - There are now just five months to go to the sixth edition of the Etna Marathon, due to take place on Sunday, 23rd September, organized by Mongibello Mtb Team and Milo local council, and participants can now watch the promotional video of the mountain bike race online. 
The video, shot by Gianluca Ricceri on location in Etna's woods and beside old lava flows, shows the snow-covered volcano in the background and stars Paolo Alberati (former cycling pro and part of the organisational team this year) and Elizabeth Simpson (two time winner of the women's race). 
Over 1500 users watched the video in the first two days of its release and can be found on: 
Vimeo at ETNAMARATHON 2012 - PROMO on Vimeo
Official website of the event Etna Marathon 
Facebook page of the event ("Etna Marathon")

In the meanwhile, race preparations continue, although much of the 80km marathon route which has an altitude of 2800 meters (47km for Long Distance and 20km for Escursion routes) is still covered in snow. Race registration, which has been open since March 1st, continues to grow, and participants can take advantage of the discounted fee of €20 (+ €10 chip deposit which will be returned after the race) up until June 30th. 
The Etna Marathon will have a promotional stand at Schio (Vi) on the 24th June. See you there!


----------

